# ZQQ



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I have been looking at ZQQ recently (ZQQ - BMO NASDAQ 100 Equity Hedged to CAD Index ETF) and I am curious as to what you all think about it for my situation?

My holdings in my RRSP are equally split CDN/US/INT, TD e-series in my RRSP.
My TFSA is 50% banks, 30% oil, 20, utilities all individual stocks.

My RRSP is maxed out so this would be going into the TFSA, I would be looking at about $8,000 worth of a buy. I have wanted to get into some tech names for a while but there does not seem to be a way to effectively buy them individually with the TFSA contribution limits.
Overall the ETF looks good, low fees and pretty diversified. 


You guys have any insights as to why this may not be a good idea?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Why not QQQ?


----------



## Walksing (Oct 16, 2012)

XQQ would be better due to lower fees


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Walksing said:


> XQQ would be better due to lower fees


MER XQQ 0.39%, QQQ 0.2%


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Fraser19 said:


> Hedged to CAD


Generally hedging just means extra cost. The effectiveness of the hedging is marginal and to the extent that it works, it just spoils the good thing about currency diversity.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

gardner said:


> Generally hedging just means extra cost. The effectiveness of the hedging is marginal and to the extent that it works, it just spoils the good thing about currency diversity.


That what I also think


----------

